# Scheduled recording for Open Broadcaster Software v.0.659b



## swaty (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi, i was looking around did not find anything related so i thought id add an autoit script to be able to record stuff via schedule. I was trying to use vbs, but some functions were just not working on my pc like.AppActivate

Iv uploaded the script and the exe.

The exe is to be called from the schedule as follows: *ScheduleRecOBS "03:04:02"*

The parameter being  the recording time we want in hours minutes and seconds.

It isnt very fancy and it can defenetly be improved because its very rudimentary..., but if i want to record something at  4:am or im at work it solves the problem. no other window should be open though,,,


gl


----------

